# quantum crank windows?



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have crank windows for quantums? My motors are all giving me problems.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

There are crank windows available for Quantum cars, but they aren't a common option. You _might_ be able to use A-body car window regulators from the period, or possibly regulators and cranks from a VW Fox from the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Manual window regulators are the same part # as a 4 dr. Mk2 Golf or Jetta with small windows in front (aka with 1/4 windows). These would be 1985-1987. 

The rears are the same as all 4 dr. Mk2 Golf or Jetta regardless of front door window size. 
These would be 1985-1992.

The electric window regulators are shown to have different part #s when compared to a Mk2 Golf or Jetta. Even on a Mk2 going from electric to manual, the regulators do use different mounting holes on the door, some are shared thou.

If you are up to it, you can use parts from a donor motor to rebuild or repair your electric window motors. Assuming the motor is the issue, both vehicles and other VWs share the same motors.
They differ slightly with the add ons such as the placement of the mounting screws and the plastic motor support. 

The most common failure on early model electric window regulators is the plastic guides for the cable ends. To service this you would need new 1/8" aircraft braided steel cable, and tiny steel ferrules to crimp them. Use a donor window regulator for parts.

I used to repair my own, till I swapped to the later big window Mk2 windows.
These used a different regulator up front, and there are several sources for aftermarket regulators electric and manual. The Mk2 Jetta is still in production in China along with your Quantum.
The Mk2 Jetta is still named Jetta and it has had numerous improvements over the years.
The same goes for your Quantum, thou it has been known by other names, Santana 2000, and Santana 3000. In Mexico in the 80s it was called Corsar, in Europe at the same time it was called Santana, and the US got the Quantum name. South America got the Santana and Ford called it Versailles in Brazil and Galaxy in Argentina, Ford named the wagon version Royale.

Some items from these newer models fit with no mods, while others require need new panels to update the look. So you must know this before ordering parts.
There is no shortage of parts unless you want the originals, but updated parts are plentiful in South America or from China.

European Santana.










2nd Gen. Santana 2000, South America Brazil and Argentina.










3rd Gen. Santana 2000, South America Brazil and Argentina.










Ford Versailles.


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...6volkswagenquantumwindowcrank.htm&h=GAQAf4_4o
I found these but im not sure if they will work...and im not looking to fix the power windows i just want them gone


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The aftermarket part #s posted come back as fitting a MK2 Golf/ Jetta of the same years I posted, so yes they do fit your Quantum.


----------



## hieber265 (Nov 4, 2010)

thats alot man! Im gonna order me some crank windows...and toss those darn power ones in the dumpster


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

hieber265 said:


> thats alot man! Im gonna order me some crank windows...and toss those darn power ones in the dumpster


Don't dump them, sell them off here on the 'tex for parts.

On my Jetta, I have 1 new aftermarket power window regulator and it is slow compared to my old crusty original regulator.
With proper maintenance, the old regulators will last a long time.


----------

